# What’s happening here



## Sherry H (Oct 31, 2020)

A goner?


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 31, 2020)

Freeze damage?


----------



## Sherry H (Oct 31, 2020)

I’m in Tampa where the heat has been going on way too long!


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 31, 2020)

What does the other side of the plant look like? I was leaning more toward sunburn.


----------



## Sherry H (Nov 1, 2020)

Same on both sides


----------



## Phred (Nov 1, 2020)

I’d spray it with Physan-20 and put it in a shady area... maybe it will put up a new growth and you be able to save it. I’ve saved worse but no guarantees of course. Here’s a recent example:


----------



## Sherry H (Nov 1, 2020)

Where can I buy it?


----------



## Phred (Nov 1, 2020)

Lots of people selling it online. I got mine from a garden center. Commonly used to prevent dampening off in seedlings. (I also use it when I deflask... )


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 4, 2020)

Eek! It does look microwaved. Likely those zones will get soft and decay. I’d be standing by with a razor blade to trim them off at a moments notice. It’s good sign that there was new growth below the clear zones burnt. And it highly suggests exposure to something external that it has clear zone lines


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 4, 2020)

More details are likely needed here ----- as in history. Eg. was the orchid in that growing area for a long time? Or did it just arrive, such as by shipping. And if it was in the growing area for a long time, then were there any relatively fast temperature changes, or was there any extreme temperature event (cold event, or very hot event). etc.

At this time, I agree. Maybe could apply some systematic ------ no guarantees. Eg. copper spray.

The bark looks a bit dry there too.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2020)

Stress, crown rot, maybe media not retaining enough water, etc.


----------

